# Bergwerk Gemini 2000



## elmsfeuer (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Bergwerk Gemini aus dem Jahre 2000 mit einer Rock Shox SID Federgabel und RS SID Ajust Dämpfer. Beide Teile sind etwas in dies Jahre gekommen. Jetzt würde ich gerne eine neue Federgabel einbauen welches ist der maximal mögliche Federweg ohne die Fahreigenschaften aufgrund der veränderten Winkel negativ zu beeinflussen ? Wird ein DT Swiss Dämpfer das Fahrverhalten positv beeinflussen oder merkt man den Unterschied überhaupt nicht ?


----------



## wondermike (10. Januar 2005)

Zur Gabel: Wichtiger als der Federweg ist hier die Einbauhöhe. Wenn die Einbauhöhe der neuen Gabel die der alten nicht übersteigt, ist es völlig unkritisch. 1-2 cm mehr sollten auch noch gehen. Darüber wird's problematisch. Ein neuerer Dämpfer sollte von Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfung her eine Verbesserung bringen, das merkt man dann auch deutlich beim fahren. Für einen Eingelenker würde ich aber auf jeden Fall einen Dämpfer mit Anti-Wipp System empfehlen, z.B. Manitou SPV oder Fox PPD. Von DT Swiss gibt's im aktuellen Modelljahr glaube ich auch sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (10. Januar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> ....... DT Swiss gibt's im aktuellen Modelljahr glaube ich auch sowas.




siehe 

http://www.dtswiss.ch/index.asp?fuseaction=rshocks.bikedetail&id=6

LUMIX


----------



## elmsfeuer (11. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Infos

Elmsfeuer


----------

